

Does America need to 'out-innovate' China and India? - Garbage
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/does-america-need-to-out-innovate-china-and-india/46560

======
digamber_kamat
I don't see India innovating anywhere. What innovations have come out of India
recently? Nothing except that we have a lot of cheap labor who can toil
relentlessly without expecting too much neither delivery any great

~~~
ankeshk
One of the few Indian innovations that has received international press is the
cheapest car in the world: Tata Nano.

Other innovations from India:

Generating electricity from rice husk: <http://www.huskpowersystems.com/>

Vertical axis windmill: [http://tepp-innovators.blogspot.com/2008/01/wind-
turbines-on...](http://tepp-innovators.blogspot.com/2008/01/wind-turbines-on-
roof-top.html)

Microsoft, IBM, Cisco all have huge R&D labs in India. And the number of
patents coming from them is not insignificant.

Of course, the number of innovations per capita coming out of India is a lot
lower vs those coming out of USA or Israel or someone. But India is not a
laggard in innovation.

~~~
kls
While I agree with your summation, that India is contributing innovation, I
would be wary about using this one as an example:

 _One of the few Indian innovations that has received international press is
the cheapest car in the world_

This is more a product of cheap labor, cheap facilities and cheap materials
than any truly innovative accomplishments.

~~~
ankeshk
Thanks. Although from what I remember, Tata Motors has 34 patents for the Nano
car.

Nano is designed in a way that it uses less steel than other cars - making it
lighter and cheaper.

Also, the wheel placement is done in a way that allows the car to be very
small - yet the seating space be a lot more than other compact cars like
Hyundai's Santro etc.

And also - Tata Nano innovated on the assembly line model. The car is designed
in a way that the car parts can be built separately and assembled in various
locations. Thus, smaller plants are needed. (Sure, computers are built the
same way too. But cars are not built that way by other companies. Tata
replicated the computer manufacturing model and made cars available in
"assembly kits.")

I agree with you that the cheap labour helped in keeping costs down. But that
was not the only thing. There is some really good innovation behind the car
too.

------
quanticle
The big problem with these sorts of blanket statements is that there's no way
to measure innovation. Patents and copyrights are laughable as proxies, since
many obvious things get patented, while many innovations are either treated as
trade secrets or released into the public domain.

I'll be ready to hear arguments talking about India and China out innovating
the US _after_ someone comes up with a credible metric for measuring
innovation. Until then, all these discussions will go in circles as no one can
clearly articulate what exactly constitutes an innovation.

------
zatara
I think countries like Brazil are much more of a threat in terms of innovation
than China or India. They have lots of natural resources, fewer people to feed
and a culture that embraces creativity and innovation as much as the US.

There is a sampling bias in all innovation talk about China and India, based
mainly on Chinese and Indians that live in the US. But these are NOT typical
Chinese and Indians, they are really the best of the best.

------
chailatte
India doesn't innovate. How can India people innovate when they live in
Garbage filled, car congested, slum infested, and highway deprived
neighborhoods such as...most of the cities in India (Yes, I've been to
Bangalore, Mumbai, Chennai within the past year)

I laugh when people want to go start startups in India. Go ahead, live in a
3rd world country and try to focus on your startup.

~~~
wicknicks
I think you already have the answer to your question:

Where to innovate? A: Fix the "Garbage filled, car congested, slum infested,
and highway deprived neighborhoods" on which 1B people depend on.

Recently, there has been a good rise in innovative projects aiming to help
people in different sectors of the country. Given, the size of the country and
lack of infrastructure -- these don't get a lot of popularity. But it is
interesting to see solid steps of tiny progress.

~~~
chailatte
What they need in India is to get rid of the corrupt government, which keeps
stuffing its own pocket with bulk of foreign investment money, and complacency
from its population.

Looks like rising gas/food prices and shrinking emerging market investments
will force the people in India to action anyways.

~~~
wicknicks
India has greater problems than a corrupt government. Being neck deep into
religion, ancient caste systems, famines and natural disasters, even a
righteous government can't do much.

I am personally quite excited with the Indian youth (<25 yrs old). They are
making enormous efforts to change things. They are going against social norms,
and helping each other, innovating, thinking (which is not common in a country
which religion has been the primary solution to everything for 2000 years).

